# [SOLVED] acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge [moved from Vista/7]



## aquah2o

hi guys first off all let me start by saying that i did not know how to exactly describe my problem so i just gave it a shot .

i have a acaer aspire 6920 laptop that suddenly started to give problems such freezing and random restarts. i tried ti do a system restore but that does not work . i have tried a new installation of win 7 - 64 bit. but always during the installation the laptop reboots ( all this time i had the charer plugged in)

i took out the hard drive and put it in an other laptop to do the fresh install of windows 7.

now when i try to start my aspire back up with the freshly installed windows 7 the pc goes into a reboot loop ( when plugged in charger).

when the charger is plugged out i can use the laptop normally till the battery is drained , as soon as i plug in the charger the laptop reboots again.

and now for the strange part when i boot in safe mode i can use the charger just fine no reboots now i am very confused .

if i have not described the problem well pls ask for more info 

thx in advance

Niguel Gunther
Cinema Projection & IT 
TBL Cinemas


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

Is the A/C adapter original?

Check MSCONFIG for start-up apps related to Acer Power. Uncheck box if found - 
START | type *msconfig*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## kenny111111

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

also what happens if you take the battery out and use ac power only?

how old is the laptop? and how long has this been happening?

try unplugging the ac and the battery then hold the power button on for ten seconds.


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

@ jcgriff2: yes the ac adapter is the original and my laptop is about 2 years old. there are no startup apps yet because this is a new installation .

@kenny111111:
when i use the ac cord only the laptop stays in the reboot cycle until i press F8 and select safe mode , then it works just fine .

also in sfa mode or when the laptop is off i can charge the battery . and i can use my laptop ' normally ' for 10 - 15 mins 9 ( i also have a bad battery )


----------



## kenny111111

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

has this just started since the reinstall? 
something has to be starting in msconfig (startup tab)
did you try the power button hold down? (no power attached)


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

the problem was there before the reinstall , that is why i did a reinstall .

i have done the powerbutton hold yes with no success.
and i will post a screenie so you can se ethet there is not a single app in the list of startup apps.

i have tried a new charger but still the same .

only now sometimes when boting up with ac in the screen freezes right before you get to log in .. so i can see my curser for about a second and than freeze or reboot


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

i tried a few more things again pressing the F1 button during startup and lots of other buttons del, all the F's .

and now my laptop does not restart anymore i get past the windows loading screen and then when i see my mouse cursor that is where it stays , i can move the mouse but i have a black screen . when i press alt+crtl+del i get the loading ring for a few seconda and than gone ... completely confused right now


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

ne1 have an idea what this might be??


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

Oh boi i guess my problem cant be solved than ??


----------



## Dru011

Hi, this is my first post here  so, i've had a similar problem with a toshiba but it was coming from the mainboard. Before i confirmed that though i first replaced power supply to see if the one i was using was having problems when under load (checking its output with a meter might give u a direction) and secondly i dismantled to laptop to chech that the connector connected to the mainboard was fixed correctly! Hope this helps Dru p.s. I do not recommend installing windows on a pc than shifting the hd to another!


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

thx for the reply .

when i try to install windows directly on my acer  laptop it says that not hd is detected or it reboots during install .

that is why i removed the hdd and did the install on other laptop

the powersupply is ok i have even used a known working powersuply.

now i am in save mode with networking .

but i really need my laptop to run in normal mode fo more then 30 mins . ( because of the services that do not run in safe mode).

1 more thing when i turn on laptop without ac i can use it to its fullest so no errors no hickups that is what confuses me


----------



## Dru011

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

hmmm ok then ... well my suggestion at this point would be remove battery and wireless card from the laptop, and replace RAM if you can get a spare from somewhere ... if the problem persists I don't think there is much left to do!!


----------



## kenny111111

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

have you tried a different/new battery?


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

@kenny1111111
No i have not tried a new or diffrent battery but if i take out the battery than pc should start up as normal right but even than it reboots/freezes


----------



## kenny111111

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

yes without the battery, plugged in should run normal, you are correct..(with a new battery, a charge should last around 3-4 hrs)

have you been in device manager and looked for any warning signs? click the + sign next to batteries, see any red or yellow signs?


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

i only have 2 unknown devices ( with the yellow sign) battery is o.k. i have searched for the drivers for them one is for usb and the other is also some device . but my problem persists.

i just rebooted the pc without batery plugged into ac. i got to the screen where i should move my mouse over the userselect and than my pc freezes and my screen goes all flickering


----------



## kenny111111

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge*

in device manager under batteries, you have two entries correct? 
ac adapter and a battery one?
try right clicking them and uninstall, reboot let windows reinstall the devices (automatically)

see if that helps, I would also check your display adapter drivers..


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge [moved from Vista/7]*

hi kenny ,

first off im sorry for my late reaction . work has been killing me .

back on subject. i uninstalled the devices and rebooted but windows cannot find the correct driver for it and my display adapter drivers show no sign of problem


----------



## jcgriff2

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge [moved from Vista/7]*

Check Action Center - see if there are any messages related to unknown devices/ drivers that need to be installed.

Click on flag icon - lower-right screen.


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge [moved from Vista/7]*

nope i have checked it and my action center does not give me ne problems


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge [moved from Vista/7]*

still nothing , i have done all things possible and i am about to give up on this laptop..

thx for all the help guys


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge [moved from Vista/7]*

i still can't fix the problem so i have decided to stop trying

thx to all for their help


----------



## aquah2o

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge [moved from Vista/7]*

wooot fixed . i decided to check the event log and found a critical error which made the laptop reboot . ( kernel-power)
so i googled for others with that error and it was a driver.
even if there was no conflict in the device manager .

so i went in safe mode and disabeled aal my devices . rebooted with the charger and viola it worked , 
next step was to enable all the devices again an wait for laptop to crash again and i got it down to a processor driver.

so i downloaded another driver and my laptop works better than ever now 

thx to all that have helped me with my issue and i hop this can help others also


----------



## kenny111111

congrats, looks like you did all the work, sorry couldn't help more..thanks a ton for posting the fix as i'm sure it will help others in the future..

great job ray:


----------



## rickrevolta

*Re: acer aspire 6920 reboots when on charge [moved from Vista/7]*

hi aquah2o , could you tell what processor you have and what driver you installed. I am facing the same problem that you had and I am about to quit. 

thanks


----------

